# My new puppy won't eat



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I brought my 9 week old toy poodle home Wednesday morning. He ate lunch, dinner and breakfast Thursday. (Food from breeder, prepared raw chicken and veg). 

Now it is Friday lunch time and he hasn't eaten since breakfast Thursday. I read it's common due to adjusting, but I can't help but be worried. I did get him to eat a couple treats (same as breeder used, Milo's kitchen chicken meatballs) yesterday he are two and today he are one. 

The only thing I can think is that I gave him his dose of worm meds after breakfast Thursday. I told breeder (who has been wonderful) and she said that he's a picky water and will eat soon. 

He is drinking, peeing and pooping. (I figure that's good) 

I have a vet appt at 2 today. Should I keep waiting? 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It's good that you're seeing the vet today since you can then ask about this.

When Dulcie came home, she also seemed to not be very interested in food after the very first day and I was concerned. However, after a week or so, she became more interested. I used boiled chicken and rice mixed with a little of her kibble and then more kibble and faded out the home cooked stuff. I also sprinkle the kibble with a little hot water to make kind of a gravy and she seems to really like that. 

At first, though, nothing doing. Maybe it's the adjustment.

ETA Oh and something else. That first week, it seemed that she ate happily from my hand but not from her bowl. Although I thought that wasn't such a good thing (I pictured myself trying to keep a full grown SPOO fed in this manner - yikes!) I have since learned at puppy class that feeding at least one meal a day by hand is really helpful for bite inhibition. We use the time to practice sit, stand, down and watch me, too - as well as leave it (I put a little pile of kibble on the floor and have her leave it and then when she does settle, I give her something by hand and then the little pile, also by hand).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you offering him the same food as he is used to? It is good that you will be seeing the vet soon, but I too would be a bit worried if a toy puppy was not eating. I think I would try cooked chicken - boneless of course - slightly warmed, offering him very small meals every couple of hours. And perhaps have some Nutrical to hand, just in case...


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Also, perhaps try offering her a tablespoon of plain yogurt?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a friend with a new puppy that did the same thing after she wormed him. She called me for advice I told her about Satin Balls, at first she claims he would take them, but not eat them. She continued to try to get him to eat a few bites and he finally did, the next day he wanted to eat them. She is now mixing them in his dry puppy food.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for your replies I appreciate it. 

Yes it is the exact same food the breeder gave me a lot. 

I can't do yogurt as we are a dairy and nut free household due to my kids severe food allergies. 

The vet didn't seem concerned. He said call tomorrow if he hasn't eaten by then. 

I'm texting breeder now. 

I also tried raw egg as I read other raw feeders do that. He isn't into it. It's just so weird cuz he are three meals in a row before stopping!

Thanks again.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

How about baby food? Just something to get into his stomach. 

You could try Nutrical, which is a high calorie supplement, but you have to alternate it with a little protein (baby meat?) because Nutrical has a lot of sugar in it.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I got him to eat a little bit out of my hand. It was probably about 25% of what he should eat, but hey it's something.

Thanks so much for your help, it's truly very appreciated. 

I'm looking into Nutrical now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First I love your puppy's name. Poodles are often picky eaters. But unless there is something really wrong (which you know there isn't since you were just at vet), I would just keep experimenting a bit to see what works. Cooked chicken is a good enticer to try other things it is mixed in with. I would also definitely wet down the kibble with either water or chicken broth.


----------

